# Spanish Aires



## myvanwy (Jun 16, 2021)

Saw this on another forum and thought may be useful when we can get out there.


----------



## witzend (Jun 16, 2021)

__





						Red Andaluza de Áreas de Autocaravanas
					






					www.puertosdeandalucia.es
				



this it ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 16, 2021)

Here's the link translated into English (I clicked the little union jack at the top right of the web page).

ANDALUSIAN NETWORK OF MOTORHOME AREAS


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 16, 2021)

Have used Ayamante a few times , one of our favourites


----------



## alcam (Jun 16, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> Have used Ayamante a few times , one of our favourites


Have parked across the water in Portugal . As bars and restaurants in Portugal closed down for the night you could see and hear Ayamonte come to life .
Will check it out in the [not too distant] future
Thanks to the OP


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jun 16, 2021)

I have the book, All the Aires Europe,  perhaps it has those in. I am also pretty sure that you can park in most car parks. Especially the rural villages.


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 16, 2021)

Valencia community has recently outlawed wild camping anywhere in their region as far as we are aware


----------

